# Every NFL city should show this video before the game on opening day.



## Kat

Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.


----------



## Kat

For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...






Enjoy these LA RAM FAN


----------



## Moonglow

I am sure they are still remembering the poor decision of  trading  Bob Brown...


----------



## StLucieBengal

Grew up amazed at how good Dickerson was...   Those glasses lol. 

Will never forget when he went to the Colts.    It just felt wrong.     I'm not even a Rams fan.    I am a Bengals fan.


----------



## Spare_change

i kinda thought this was their song !!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Yeah I can remember growing up in LA and not having the local games televised because the weren't sold out.

Now the locals get to pay almost two billion dollars for a stadium that will host one or two Shitty MFL teams.

San Fran got a new stadium, how they doin now?

Yeah they suck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN



Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.

I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.

You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.

Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN



Like I said,I HAVE seen this video before  "I love it,cant get enough of it."  but I have never seen that first one you posted.great find. who would have thunk that YOU found a video on the Rams  I was not even aware of huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah I can remember growing up in LA and not having the local games televised because the weren't sold out.
> 
> Now the locals get to pay almost two billion dollars for a stadium that will host one or two Shitty MFL teams.
> 
> San Fran got a new stadium, how they doin now?
> 
> Yeah they suck.



You nut,the city of LA unlike st louis is smart,the reason they have not had a stadium for so many years is because unlike st louis,they are smart.

the city of st louis was stupid enough to have a stadium PUBLICLY funded where the one being built NOW is PRIVATELY funded.LA was smart to tell the NFL -we would love to have NFL back in LA but we are not going to publicly fund the stadium.

the new stadium the niners has looks like shit,give me old candlestick ballpark anyday of the year.

the situation with the niners being bad has nothing to do with a new stadium,that idiot jim harbaugh sabotoged the team when he was stupid enough to make colin kapernick an unproven quarterback,the starter when alex smith was doing just fine. as a result,justice was done and harbaugh got fired.

 smith got the last laugh on that asshole the fact he won 11 games in a row for the chiefs after they started off losing their first four.

oh and back then when they had blackouts,it was because football was NOT big back then like it is now.The Rams the majority of their time in LA were always in the top five in league attendance.

back then the average attendance for NFL games around the country was around 55,000 so NO CITY in the country could have filled a 100,000 seat stadium.

Now these days,with football so much bigger than it is now,the average is around 77,000 so now if they had the blackout rule that they had back then,the games would not be blacked out since they would easily fill them.

Inglewood is doing what ALL citys should tell NFL owners to do.Build and fund your OWN fucking stadium and stop fleecing taxpayers.

st louis was so stupid and desperate for NFL football they made a deal with the devil and like the idiots they were,had the stadium PUBLICLY funded and because of that,they are MILLIONS in debt STILL trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium they built.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah I can remember growing up in LA and not having the local games televised because the weren't sold out.
> 
> Now the locals get to pay almost two billion dollars for a stadium that will host one or two Shitty MFL teams.
> 
> San Fran got a new stadium, how they doin now?
> 
> Yeah they suck.



Not that this post has ANYTHING to do with the OP ,but that is pretty stupid to say that just because SF got a new stadium and the niners suck that ALL teams that get new stadiums suck.To the contrary,how do you account for the cheatriots "even though they are cheating frauds" how do you account for the fact that AFTER they got their new stadium,they have been great ever since?

so the niners dont represent ALL teams sucking as soon as they get a new stadium.

Like I said,the niners have sucked since then BECAUSE Jim Harbaugh was an  idiot benching alex smith after he got hurt and not putting him back into the lineup when he was healed and ready to go even though he had been performing just fine for them.That is WHY Harbaugh is no longer the coach there anymore.lol

Jim Harbaugh ran that organization into the ground after he turned them around by being an arrogant jerk towards alex smith. Where is jim harbaugh now? thats right,he is no longer in the NFL and Kapernick is now a has been backup where alex smith got the last laugh on that prick harbaugh winning 11 in a row for the chiefs taking them into the divisional round playoffs last year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN



I have been watching this one for a long time the last several months.


----------



## basquebromance

time to raise the bar, bitch!


----------



## B. Kidd

Kat said:


> Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.



Good vid.........LA needs something to cheer about.


----------



## konradv

Are they bringing back the Embraceable Ewes?  Has to be one of the most embarrassing names in sports.






As L.A. waits to hug it out with NFL, he remembers the Embraceable Ewes


----------



## WinterBorn

Anyone else get a private message saying they should watch these vids?   I thought it was rather bizarre of LA RAM Fan to advertise the thread like that.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

StLucieBengal said:


> Grew up amazed at how good Dickerson was...   Those glasses lol.
> 
> Will never forget when he went to the Colts.    It just felt wrong.     I'm not even a Rams fan.    I am a Bengals fan.





Moonglow said:


> I am sure they are still remembering the poor decision of  trading  Bob Brown...


uh thats great but how bout the opinion of the OP,the videos?

a lot of people see to be missing the point of this thread,that its not about the rams players or what not.sheesh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

basquebromance said:


> time to raise the bar, bitch!



Like that REALLY has something to do with the OP.


----------



## SwimExpert

Kat said:


> Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.



Wait, the Rams moved back the LA?  I must have missed that one...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SwimExpert said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the Rams moved back the LA?  I must have missed that one...
Click to expand...


so do you agree that video was hilarious? have you seen the second one by chance? the one with eric dickerson.brings back memories doesnt it?


----------



## Borillar

ChrisL said:


>


I like the retractable roof design.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the retractable roof design.
Click to expand...


Okay here we go AGAIN.that has NOTHING to do with the OP.the thread was OBVIOUSLY made to talk about the two VIDEOS.


----------



## Borillar

Sports story of the century? Maybe for LA dwellers. Hopefully they'll get better support this time around and the franchise won't pick up and leave again. Since they are newly back, success will be important. They need to build a winning team quickly over the next few years or fan interest will wane. There's lots of things to do in LA. If the Rams can't deliver, the fans can go spend their money somewhere else.

Anyway, I'm happy to see the Rams back in LA where they belong. I hate to see franchises move from city to city. The populace being held hostage by billionaire owners to give them more and more. Now, if they can dump the ugly ass uniforms with the metallic tinged colors and go back to the classic ones...


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the retractable roof design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay here we go AGAIN.that has NOTHING to do with the OP.the thread was OBVIOUSLY made to talk about the two VIDEOS.
Click to expand...

I did like the Thin Lizzy tribute band in the first video. Sounded pretty good. The second video brought back a lot of memories. Old school football from the 70's and 80's...


----------



## Borillar

konradv said:


> Are they bringing back the Embraceable Ewes?  Has to be one of the most embarrassing names in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As L.A. waits to hug it out with NFL, he remembers the Embraceable Ewes


I dunno...They look pretty "embraceable". Wish they would've left out the ugly dude in the middle though...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Borillar

ChrisL said:


>


Funny, but not necessarily true. With a good coach, GM, high picks in the draft, and free agency, you can turn things around pretty quickly.


----------



## SwimExpert

LA RAM FAN said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the Rams moved back the LA?  I must have missed that one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so do you agree that video was hilarious? have you seen the second one by chance? the one with eric dickerson.brings back memories doesnt it?
Click to expand...


Is he still alive?  I must have missed that one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> Sports story of the century? Maybe for LA dwellers. Hopefully they'll get better support this time around and the franchise won't pick up and leave again. Since they are newly back, success will be important. They need to build a winning team quickly over the next few years or fan interest will wane. There's lots of things to do in LA. If the Rams can't deliver, the fans can go spend their money somewhere else.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to see the Rams back in LA where they belong. I hate to see franchises move from city to city. The populace being held hostage by billionaire owners to give them more and more. Now, if they can dump the ugly ass uniforms with the metallic tinged colors and go back to the classic ones...



I dont see HOW other than when the USA hockey team beat the Russians in the 1980 olympics that it could possibly NOT be the biggest sports story of the century. 

For one thing,this was ALMOST a historic moment. Had it not been for the Raiders oving back to Oakland,this would have been the first time in history that ANY pro sports team moved BACK to its city.That was for sure a historic moment when the Raiders did that. That was WHY i NEVER lost faith that the Rams would be back in LA someday ESPECIALLY since we are talking about LA,the second biggest media market in the country.

 I would say this indeed IS  a historic moment anyways though because we are talking about a team that has over FIFTY years of being in LA coming back. This was MUCH bigger news than when the Raiders came back to oakland because they were not gone from oakland near as long as the rams were from LA.

Better support? dude it sounds like you been taken in by the media propaganda  LA is a fair weather football town. That could not be further than the truth. The majority of the time the Rams were in LA,they were ranked in the top five in league attendance. Now you MIGHT be thinking of the early 90's when the support WAS bad but that was because the fans KNEW the Rams were leaving them. they could see the writing was on the wall back then.the fans BEGGED that bitch owner to sell the team cause she ran it into the ground trading away eric dickerson and many other greats so she could say she had bad fan support and move to the team to her hometown.fucking evil bitch whore. kroneke pretty much did the same thing in st louis so he could say he had bad fan support there.

history proves you are WRONG though that they need to be a winner there quick or fan interest will dwindel. LA is RAMS country.as long as the NFL is not stupid and trys to put two teams there,then football in LA will work as long as it is the Rams and ONLY the Rams.
Here are the facts that debunk the myth LA only supports winners.
1.The Raiders,their last year in oakland before moving to LA,even though they had come off winning a superbowl championship in oakland their last year there,guess how large the crowd was for their first game there in LA? just over
42,000.  the year the Raiders won a superbowl out there in LA,guess how large the crowd was for their home opener the NEXT season? just over 44,ooo.they played in front of a half empty stadium even though they were superbowl winners.

The RAMS on the other hand,for their home opener that same year,they drew a standing room only SELLOUT crowd for their season opener. the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared.

Now lets get to the Chargers their one season they played in LA when they first came into the league.

Despite the fact they had a very good season that year finishing 8-4 and making it to the divisional round playoffs,their average crowd for attendance that year was just only 11,ooo per game.

That same year,the Rams had a HORRIBLE season going with just the opposite record of 4-8 but guess what? THEY averaged crowds of over 77,ooo for games that year. That was WHY the chargers left LA for san diego because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance,Matter of fact the owner of the chargers even said that in the papers was he had to move them to SD because of that reason. Doesnt sound like bad support to me?

Oh and I can speak with EXTREME confidance that as long as the NFL is around,the Rams will NEVER leave LA again,that they are a lock there for good as long as NFL football is around that is.That is because in 97 NFL rules got much tougher for teams to relocate.after the Houston Oilers left the next season in 96 after the rams and raiders left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules making it much more difficult for teams to relocate than it was back then.One of the main ones being that a team now cannot move from a large market like LA to a much smaller market like tennesse anymore.kudos to the NFL for doing that. that is WHY other than the rams,you have not seen any teams move to another city since 96.one of the FEW things the NFL has done right.

If these rules they have in place now were in place back then,the Rams would NEVER have been allowed to leave. See the NFL lost money when they allowed the Rams to leave the LA market for that small market st louis.they were not happy about that at all.the NFL is all about money,you understand that,so that is WHY they are in LA for good now. the only place they could move to is NY since that is the ONLY market bigger than LA but that wont happen obviously.

the NFL has been trying for two decades to get a team to LA,they FINALLY got their wish.

yeah I hate it that they dont have the LA colors,they wont have them for a couple of season that is because the NFL has rules that a team has to wait a certain number of years before they can change colors and has to inform them of it.But they at least are smart wearing the whites for their home games in the meantime because they dont want to give the LA fans that were around who lost them,bad memories of seeing those ugly looking rags from stank louis in LA.so they are smart by doing that.

word is I am hearing is that stan kroneke is going to wait till the new stadium is ready before he has them wear their LA colors again.Hey i can wait.I waited 22 years for the Rams to come back to LA,I sure can wait another 3 years till they bring back the LA colors.

The good thing though is teams are allowed to have two home games where they wear their throwback jerseys so the Rams i have heard DO plan to wear them for their home opener against the seahawks and then later in the year against the niners.those are the two games would want to wear them for right?

The Rams left LA NOT because they had bad fan support but because they needed a new stadium which is WHY they left st louis. and why NFL teams always leave.It sucks they can do that but its a cruel world we live in.

Here take a look at these 3  videos below,they all debunk the MYTH that LA did not support their teams.I see a packed stadium in all these videos what do you see?




Like I said,I dont see an empty seat in the house in any of those games do YOU? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but not necessarily true. With a good coach, GM, high picks in the draft, and free agency, you can turn things around pretty quickly.
Click to expand...


PLUS a fact that these nuts seem to not be aware of is that the Rams while they were in st louis ever since kroneke became owner,him and fisher were NEVER trying to win while there.Fisher knew they were going to be in LA so him and kroneke while they were there tried to lose on purpose while there so they could get high draft picks.

They have proven now that they are in LA they are SERIOUS about winning,they realise to win you have to have a good quarterback like russel wilson of the seahawks or ben rothlesberger of the steelers,or aaron rodgers of the packers.teams that win year in and year out because they are set at the quarterback position,you can have a great defense and special teams but if you dont have a quarterback,you wont have a winning season that is WHY they sold the farm to get jared Goff,they would have NEVER have done that in st louis.


plus for people like me,i DONT CARE if they go 0-16,i will still watch and cheer them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA. this proves dreams really DO come true.I have dreamed about this moment for 22 years.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN



This song is just terrible.  Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but not necessarily true. With a good coach, GM, high picks in the draft, and free agency, you can turn things around pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLUS a fact that these nuts seem to not be aware of is that the Rams while they were in st louis ever since kroneke became owner,him and fisher were NEVER trying to win while there.Fisher knew they were going to be in LA so him and kroneke while they were there tried to lose on purpose while there so they could get high draft picks.
> 
> They have proven now that they are in LA they are SERIOUS about winning,they realise to win you have to have a good quarterback like russel wilson of the seahawks or ben rothlesberger of the steelers,or aaron rodgers of the packers.teams that win year in and year out because they are set at the quarterback position,you can have a great defense and special teams but if you dont have a quarterback,you wont have a winning season that is WHY they sold the farm to get jared Goff,they would have NEVER have done that in st louis.
> 
> 
> plus for people like me,i DONT CARE if they go 0-16,i will still watch and cheer them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA. this proves dreams really DO come true.I have dreamed about this moment for 22 years.
Click to expand...


the other thing I forgot to mention here is I see the Rams following the same path the Raiders have gone on since they got Derek carr at quarterback and Jack Del Rio became coach. Carrs first season in the league as with most quarterbacks their first season,had a terrible year same as peyton manning did,they only won 3 games that year.Last season his second year,they won 7.thats a major improvement.

They are expected to have their first winning season in over 13 years this season and make it to the playoffs,Unless they have any serious major injurys,I expect that to happen as well. a couple years from now,they look to be superbowl contenders. I see the Rams going down that same path as well.I see them having an EXCELLENT chance of having their first winning season as well. When Keenum became their quarterback in the second half last season,the Rams beat some very good teams,they went 3-1 matter of fact against the seahawks and cardinals and scored a lot of points.not too shabby.

with Case Keenum playing the ENTIRE season for them and they will FINALLY have a fan base loud and noisy behind them that they can feed off of,it will make all the diiference in the world.In st louis,the opposing fans ALWAYS greatly outnumbered the Home team fans so it was always a HOME game for teams like the 49ers,Cardinals,and Seahawks. with Keenum having a FULL SEASON behind him,I would be shocked if the Rams dont have their first winning season ib over 12 years and POSSIBLY make it to the playoffs this season as well.

. matter of fact the players said the crowd noise in LA really made a difference in their play on the field,that they fed off the energy of the crowd. they went undefeated in their two pre season home games there.one of them being against the dallas cowboys who have a very good defense..

the rams in st louis? THEY would have quit last year when they were down by three touchdowns at halftime and NEVER would have comeback to win that game against the cowboys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the retractable roof design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay here we go AGAIN.that has NOTHING to do with the OP.the thread was OBVIOUSLY made to talk about the two VIDEOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did like the Thin Lizzy tribute band in the first video. Sounded pretty good. The second video brought back a lot of memories. Old school football from the 70's and 80's...
Click to expand...


FINALLY,FINALLY someone is talking about the TOPIC of the thread of the OP.
FINALLY someone who can follow instructions.well done.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
Click to expand...


This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.

We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic


----------



## ChrisL

Class-action suit seeks refund from Rams for PSLs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
Click to expand...


IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.

The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.

that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.

now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.


----------



## ChrisL

The Rams are baa-aaa-aaad.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
Click to expand...

You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it

You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Class-action suit seeks refund from Rams for PSLs



I hope they win, shitty move by ownership. They need to honor their commitments to their fans and give them the money to the end of the contract.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
Click to expand...


Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
Click to expand...


He only wants replies that agree with him, otherwise he doesn't want your comments at all.


----------



## Preacher

Simply because the Seahawks and 49ers are pulling Anti American stunts this season I am pulling for the Rams to win their division! Got one of the best running backs in Gurley,got a damn good coach as well!


----------



## Papageorgio

I'm pulling for the Arizona Cardinals in that division.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
Click to expand...

Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> I'm pulling for the Arizona Cardinals in that division.


They can't even beat second string patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

StLucieBengal said:


> Grew up amazed at how good Dickerson was...   Those glasses lol.
> 
> Will never forget when he went to the Colts.    It just felt wrong.     I'm not even a Rams fan.    I am a Bengals fan.


. thats goodfeed back on the second video, how bout the first  one though?


----------



## StLucieBengal

LA RAM FAN said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up amazed at how good Dickerson was...   Those glasses lol.
> 
> Will never forget when he went to the Colts.    It just felt wrong.     I'm not even a Rams fan.    I am a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats goodfeed back on the second video,how bout the first one though?
Click to expand...



I don't know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For their home opener should show this video on their video screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these LA RAM FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
Click to expand...

okay fair enough,that addresses what you thought of the FIRST video. now about the second. Dont you think that was a cool well put together video by that Rams fan? pretty clever?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

StLucieBengal said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up amazed at how good Dickerson was...   Those glasses lol.
> 
> Will never forget when he went to the Colts.    It just felt wrong.     I'm not even a Rams fan.    I am a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats goodfeed back on the second video,how bout the first one though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
Click to expand...


didnt you think it was funny? if you watch the whole thing,like the final minute i think you will agree is really funny.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Maybe they should also play this video at the next cardinals game at Busch stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

StLucieBengal said:


> Maybe they should also play this video at the next cardinals game at Busch stadium.


----------



## Papageorgio

Why can't Case Keenum use the phone anymore? 

Because he can't find the receiver.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA Lambs!! I'm glad ownership and the coaching staff isn't tanking the Lambs anymore. Now we see how good they really are! SHUTOUT by the Niners! The Niners who has a QB named Gabbert!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,thanks so much for posting these Kat.
> 
> I have seen the second video.I have posted that one here a couple times before but i have NEVER seen that first video you posted.Great find.wow i cant believe even  you found one I was not aware of.
> 
> You are so correct,they SHOULD show that first video to ALL stadium screens for all NFL home openers the fact this is such a major event especially since it IS the biggest sports story of the year easily.
> 
> Yeah you nailed it. I would say other than when the USA hockey team beat Russia in the 1980 Olympics,this IS the biggest sports story of the CENTURY which is WHY every NFL city should show that video before their home opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
Click to expand...


The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the friend who told you his girl cheated on him, broke up with her and now he's telling everyone they're getting married.
> 
> We wish you the best but we know you two are wrong for each other. It's never going to last. She's going to cheat on you again. Hope I'm wrong and you stay together forever but I'm pessimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
Click to expand...

They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
Click to expand...


Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?


----------



## ChrisL

The Pats win because they are the best coached team in the NFL and they stay away from players who think it's all about them, like Colin Kaepernick.  Belichick wouldn't tolerate that BS from any of his players.  The field is football, not your personal issues.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
Click to expand...

The lions are 1-0 too this year. The NFL is a what the hell have you done for me lately league. Don't forget the pats didn't make the Superbowl last year. So technically detroit is just as good. And we got a former ne pat guy running the lions. Did you know? We're coming for you. 

When the lions come into new England and win a playoff game against you, I get to do whatever I want to you. If NE wins you can do whatever you want to me. What would you do?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lions are 1-0 too this year. The NFL is a what the hell have you done for me lately league. Don't forget the pats didn't make the Superbowl last year. So technically detroit is just as good. And we got a former ne pat guy running the lions. Did you know? We're coming for you.
> 
> When the lions come into new England and win a playoff game against you, I get to do whatever I want to you. If NE wins you can do whatever you want to me. What would you do?
Click to expand...


Yeah right.  I will just do you a favor and assume this is a joke.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
Click to expand...

It's not why they win but it's one reason why they win


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not why they win but it's one reason why they win
Click to expand...


If you believe that line of BS, then you are a fool.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ChrisL said:


> The Pats win because they are the best coached team in the NFL and they stay away from players who think it's all about them, like Colin Kaepernick. Belichick wouldn't tolerate that BS from any of his players. The field is football, not your personal issues.



Cheaters don't go to heaven...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3018338

Cheating Leaves Stain on Patriots' Legacy

Flem File: Sadly, cheating is nothing new

ChrisL please take off your rose colored glasses...


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lions are 1-0 too this year. The NFL is a what the hell have you done for me lately league. Don't forget the pats didn't make the Superbowl last year. So technically detroit is just as good. And we got a former ne pat guy running the lions. Did you know? We're coming for you.
> 
> When the lions come into new England and win a playoff game against you, I get to do whatever I want to you. If NE wins you can do whatever you want to me. What would you do?
Click to expand...


Detroit is in the NFC, the Pats in the AFC, the only playoff game they would meet in is the Super Bowl.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lions are 1-0 too this year. The NFL is a what the hell have you done for me lately league. Don't forget the pats didn't make the Superbowl last year. So technically detroit is just as good. And we got a former ne pat guy running the lions. Did you know? We're coming for you.
> 
> When the lions come into new England and win a playoff game against you, I get to do whatever I want to you. If NE wins you can do whatever you want to me. What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit is in the NFC, the Pats in the AFC, the only playoff game they would meet in is the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...

I wanted to see if chrisl would know that thanks a lot! She said I don't know a lot about football but I bet I'd beat her at a test. You should give it. Ask the question and whoever answers first. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> 
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop BS-ing because you're so jelly.  What in the hell?  You think a football deflated like 0.000001 PSI below what it is supposed to be is the reason why the Pats win?    You don't know too much about football, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lions are 1-0 too this year. The NFL is a what the hell have you done for me lately league. Don't forget the pats didn't make the Superbowl last year. So technically detroit is just as good. And we got a former ne pat guy running the lions. Did you know? We're coming for you.
> 
> When the lions come into new England and win a playoff game against you, I get to do whatever I want to you. If NE wins you can do whatever you want to me. What would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit is in the NFC, the Pats in the AFC, the only playoff game they would meet in is the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to see if chrisl would know that thanks a lot! She said I don't know a lot about football but I bet I'd beat her at a test. You should give it. Ask the question and whoever answers first. Lol
Click to expand...


Yeah sure.  Lol.    You don't know a lot about football if you think a slightly deflated ball is the reason why the Pats win.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ChrisL loyalty is an admirable trait which I will give many accolades... But sometimes it will end up biting your ankles like a snippy little Chihuahua...


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are going to be winners again this year.  Better start crying and trashing them now.    Lol.  I will just sit back and laugh.


----------



## ChrisL

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL loyalty is an admirable trait which I will give many accolades... But sometimes it will end up biting your ankles like a snippy little Chihuahua...



Snippy little Chihuahua?  That describes the Patriots haters perfectly!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ridgerunner

ChrisL just curious why you did not reply to post #62?


----------



## ChrisL

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL just curious why you did not reply to post #62?



I've heard it before.  Nothing new to see here.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ridgerunner

ChrisL said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL just curious why you did not reply to post #62?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it before.  Nothing new to see here.
Click to expand...


Answer as expected...


----------



## ChrisL

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL just curious why you did not reply to post #62?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it before.  Nothing new to see here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer as expected...
Click to expand...


My comments stand.  If you think that is why the Pats are great team, then you don't know the game.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't wait for the Pats to parlay each and every one of your crappy teams this year.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ma'am it is just a game... No wonder you get huffy and say you are leaving USMB every couple of months... My advice is to take a ...


----------



## ChrisL

Ridgerunner said:


> Ma'am it is just a game... No wonder you get huffy and say you are leaving USMB every couple of months... My advice is to take a ...



What are you talking about?  When have I said I'm leaving USMB?


----------



## ChrisL

Ridgerunner said:


> Ma'am it is just a game... No wonder you get huffy and say you are leaving USMB every couple of months... My advice is to take a ...



You're the one who addressed my post?  Remember?    Me thinks it is you who is getting "huffy."  You don't like the Pats because they win and probably make your team look like the Powder Puff Girls.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I'm so glad this season has started.  I think it's going to be a great year for the Pats even without Brady for the first 4 games.    Looking forward to some trash talking.  Hopefully some of you get some new material soon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are implying the Rams will leave LA again in the future.NOT.
> 
> The Rams are a lock in LA for good this time,the NFL made sure of that.what you are not aware of is when the Rams and Raiders left LA in 95 and then the Houston Oilers then left Houston for tennesse one year later in 96 also for a much smaller media market,the NFL adapted rule changes one year later in 97 that make it much tougher for NFL teams to relocate.One of those BIG ones is a team CANNOT leave a major market like LA for a much smaller market like st louis anymore.one of the FEW things the NFL has ever done right.
> 
> that is WHY since then,you have not seen any teams move to another market. the NFL wanted a team in LA so THIS move was approved by them  since they obviously  wanted it.
> 
> now how bout the OP,did you even watch those two videos,did they entertain you or did you hate them,or what? thats the kind of thing you would want to post on MY Rams thread dude.this thread here is about those two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like a guy who took back his cheating girlfriend. Nok need to tell me she won't do it again. As long as you believe it
> 
> You asked me to watch and reply. I did. Sorry you don't like my reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, he will start spamming your profile page with comments made up of paragraphs of BS.    Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't the Arizona cardinals a really good team last year? So then why are the bradyless and gronkless patriots beating them? Will Brady have a job when he comes back? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats win because they are coached well and work well together as a team.  Belichick wouldn't have it any other way.  The Pats eat, drink and crap footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheat too. But if you ain't cheating you ain't trying
Click to expand...

yeah the st louis cards are the NE cheats of baseball.lol  ONE MORE REASON i hate st louis sports teams.

when that story came out about the cardinals someone posted a pic taken that same year of belicheat hanging out with tony la russa. Looks like the cards learned how to cheat from none other than Belicheat himself.

wow has this thread by far gone off topic.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> Just for some fun, they really should since this is the biggest sports story of the year and maybe even the century, for Pro ball.



Gee I wonder if anybody paid attention to post# 1 here or post# 2 here.the fact that SOMEHOW this thread got into a discussion about the NE cheatriots cheating to be great.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^


That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
Click to expand...


No argument on that about week one.

Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.

you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument on that about week one.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.
> 
> you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.
Click to expand...

All of their existence. Since the start of Superbowl we've never won.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument on that about week one.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.
> 
> you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of their existence. Since the start of Superbowl we've never won.
Click to expand...


thats because as one Misterbeal mentioned to you and others as well back then on this thread,the NFL has it set up for the Lions to never make the superbowl. He went into detail on that WHY here in post# 56.

The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won

remember? the NFL is crooked and corrupt as hell which is why the cheats get away with scandal after scandal cause ALL the NFL owners are in on it together.

The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won


If the Rams had not come back to LA,there is no way i would still be wataching football.If i was not sure two years ago they were coming back,I would have not watched another NFL game again. 

Ever since it became how obvious and corrupt the NFL is two years ago with deflategate and pete the cheat throwing the superbowl,unless its the Rams,I wont watch NFL football. I did not watch last years superbowl and never will again UNLESS of course it is the Rams or chargers my second favorite team.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument on that about week one.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.
> 
> you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of their existence. Since the start of Superbowl we've never won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because as one Misterbeal mentioned to you and others as well back then on this thread,the NFL has it set up for the Lions to never make the superbowl. He went into detail on that WHY here in post# 56.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> remember? the NFL is crooked and corrupt as hell which is why the cheats get away with scandal after scandal cause ALL the NFL owners are in on it together.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> 
> If the Rams had not come back to LA,there is no way i would still be wataching football.If i was not sure two years ago they were coming back,I would have not watched another NFL game again.
> 
> Ever since it became how obvious and corrupt the NFL is two years ago with deflategate and pete the cheat throwing the superbowl,unless its the Rams,I wont watch NFL football. I did not watch last years superbowl and never will again UNLESS of course it is the Rams or chargers my second favorite team.
Click to expand...

Why watch? It's rigged


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument on that about week one.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.
> 
> you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of their existence. Since the start of Superbowl we've never won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because as one Misterbeal mentioned to you and others as well back then on this thread,the NFL has it set up for the Lions to never make the superbowl. He went into detail on that WHY here in post# 56.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> remember? the NFL is crooked and corrupt as hell which is why the cheats get away with scandal after scandal cause ALL the NFL owners are in on it together.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> 
> If the Rams had not come back to LA,there is no way i would still be wataching football.If i was not sure two years ago they were coming back,I would have not watched another NFL game again.
> 
> Ever since it became how obvious and corrupt the NFL is two years ago with deflategate and pete the cheat throwing the superbowl,unless its the Rams,I wont watch NFL football. I did not watch last years superbowl and never will again UNLESS of course it is the Rams or chargers my second favorite team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why watch? It's rigged
Click to expand...


well like I said,i wont ever watch another superbowl again thats for sure.do you remember a poster named trinnity that used to post here? she was a seahawk fan,the only seahawk fan here who was not arrogant like a couple others are and pretty much all seahawk fans in seattle are.

you wont see her post in the sports section again because she left the sports section because  of the fact the game is rigged and the cheats get away with scandal after scandal.she got smart,she told me just before she left she is done with NFL football same as many americans are because of the cheatriots tainting the sport like they have.

as I just said,because of how rigged it is, I could care less about the other teams.

 It USED to be I did not care who was playing on monday night football.I would watch it regardless of who the team was. No more.

. This is a dream come true for me for the Rams to be back in LA after all these years later so I cant just walk away from it having dreamed about it these past two decades.

It was so biitersweet and such an amazing feeling hearing those announcers last night say LOS ANGELES Rams. I just have to soak it in.

I just cant walk away from the LA Rams after i been dreaming about this moment for so long. I watch it now not getting into this whole winning/ losing thing like everybody else does around here knowing the games are rigged.

I dont get into this winning/losing thing anymore like everyone else does around here but I can STILL have fun watching it hearing those magical words LOS ANGELES Rams again, catch my drift?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> That's the smell of the LA rams week 1. New question. Will they win a game this year? Will they score a TD next game? Even a field goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument on that about week one.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your questions but all i can is what i have said a million times which is I dont care if they go 0-16,that wont stop me from cheering them on.I am just happy as hell they are back in LA.
> 
> you know the feeling as being a Lion fan,you have stuck with them all these years despite the fact they have been losers most their existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of their existence. Since the start of Superbowl we've never won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because as one Misterbeal mentioned to you and others as well back then on this thread,the NFL has it set up for the Lions to never make the superbowl. He went into detail on that WHY here in post# 56.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> remember? the NFL is crooked and corrupt as hell which is why the cheats get away with scandal after scandal cause ALL the NFL owners are in on it together.
> 
> The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won
> 
> 
> If the Rams had not come back to LA,there is no way i would still be wataching football.If i was not sure two years ago they were coming back,I would have not watched another NFL game again.
> 
> Ever since it became how obvious and corrupt the NFL is two years ago with deflategate and pete the cheat throwing the superbowl,unless its the Rams,I wont watch NFL football. I did not watch last years superbowl and never will again UNLESS of course it is the Rams or chargers my second favorite team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why watch? It's rigged
Click to expand...


How many Rams fans does it take to change a light bulb? 

None they are happy living in San Francisco's shadow!


----------

